# Is there a CPT code for this?



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking for a CPT code for a procedure done for hyperhidrosis in which a small incision was made "on each side in the center of the subcutaneous plane and axilla undermined just below the dermis with scissors.  A #4 curette was incerted and vigorous curettage through the undersurface of the skin was performed...".  Any help will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 13, 2008)

See the attached website regarding procedures that may be done in relation to hyperhidrosis.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperhidrosis#Surgical_procedures

The procedure you describe sounds more like something that would be done for hidradenitis.


Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 13, 2008)

*Thank you*

Karen - thanks for the information.  I submitted a dreaded unlisted CPT for this...we'll see what happens.


----------

